# Rasheed is very lazy..



## BlazerFan22

Don't get me wrong I like him. I liked him in Portland he has amazing but also wasted talent. I have never heard one of you post about it and I know you guys see it?:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Deke

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*

he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol

Duncan/Horry 
wade killed him
then lebron
now KG


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Deke said:


> he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol
> 
> Duncan/Horry
> wade killed him
> then lebron
> now KG


He is lazy half the time he's walking around on offence watching the other players standing 40 fricken feet from the basket. Then he jacks a 3 or sets a screen.


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Deke said:


> he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol
> 
> Duncan/Horry
> wade killed him
> then lebron
> now KG


To say Rasheed Wallace is a horrible defender is to say that you don't watch Rasheed Wallace much.

And yes, lazy would be one way to describe him. A better term is disinterested. When he's into it he's definitely not lazy but he'd rather lose and say he lost because he didn't care than try to win.


----------



## HB

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Deke said:


> he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol
> 
> Duncan/Horry
> wade killed him
> then lebron
> now KG


Lol the last thing to criticize Rasheed on is his defense


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*

I do rather enjoy the unintentional pun in the name of the thread. He mis-spelled "very" as "vary" which is appropriate because the times that he is unmotivated does indeed vary.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*

Deke. Yet again you are horribly wrong.


----------



## irishfury

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Ruff Draft said:


> Deke. Yet again you are horribly wrong.


People like this should have to take an I.Q test before posting on the internet.


----------



## Husstla

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*

Yeah Sheed definitely isn't lazy. He just needs a push sometimes to make him care. Like itty bitty fouls on him that piss him off and get him fired up


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Deke said:


> he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol
> 
> Duncan/Horry
> wade killed him
> then lebron
> now KG



Sheed, Ben Wallace, and Dice played the best D on Duncan that has ever been played

Wade exploited the entire team, as did LeBron (although he was held in check for several games)

KG is just a better player than Sheed. However, Dice is actually guarding him most of the time


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Rasheed is vary lazy..*



Deke said:


> he isnt lazy but he is a horrible defender after the first 2 rounds of the playoffs. his interior D has been a joke in the ecf lol
> 
> Duncan/Horry
> wade killed him
> then lebron
> now KG


I had no idea he guarded Wade, or LeBron man to man? Rasheed's laziness stems from his offensive game. He has very good offensive skills but he chooses to take the easy way out offensively most of the time.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

most frustrating piston ever?

if he had the heart of garnett? drools, how mani more banners?


----------

